
Pmarca donates US$28 million to Stanford's hospital - henning
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/11/building-a-stat.html
======
sri
very inspiring, pmarca! with your blog -- you have given a lot to the startup
geeks! and with this, you have given something amazing to your local
community. Thank you. and looking forward to your "fondest hope"!!!

------
Mistone
wow - 28 million is serious cash -

whats up with the rest of the ultra rich valleyits?

while I agree that stanford hospital is not the needest place - its his money
and I like the idea of funding local. Plus emergency services are the
frontline service to the community and have been getting cut left and right.

anyway you skin it this is amazingly generous and deserves an applause.

------
kirse
Finally, a generous donation to our home soil.

We need to stop giving to other countries so much and fix our own [mounting]
problems first.

------
cellis
utterly retarded, and he will have a poor social ROI. He should have used it (
$28m ) to fund 3 or 4 hospitals in some of the less fortunate parts of the
world. Instead, people ( like me ) will ask questions like "Why didn't he give
it to a part of the world that really needed it?". I'm pretty sure Stanford
hospital can take care of itself. Just my 2c

~~~
pg
(a) Stanford is a research hospital, and the work they do in research
hospitals improves healthcare everywhere.

(b) This doesn't preclude him from making other donations.

(c) Even if it were an unwise choice (which I don't believe), it was still a
generous thing to do. No one deserves to be called names for giving away $28
million.

This seems to me the meanest (in both senses) comment I've seen on News.YC to
date. Ending it with an ass-covering "Just my 2c" just makes it seem that much
more contemptible.

~~~
aswanson
Although poorly articulated, I don't think his intention was to come across
mean-spirited. I think he meant _this money could have more positive impact by
doing y instead of x_. At the end of the day, since the money was earned
through honest work instead of tax revenue, none of us have a say in how he
chooses to use it, as many people here have already stated.

